# conversor paralelo-serie....serie paralelo xbee pro series2



## mariachy (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola a todos.... 

tengo el siguiente dilema....

estoy desarrolando un sistema electronico simple, en donde quiero enviar como maximo 8 bits inalambricamente a traves de un modulo xbee... lo he hecho anteriormente con el xbee series1 y el xbee pro series1 (tiene mas alcance) los cuales cuentan con pines bidireccionales para estas aplicaciones...

mi problema es el siguiente...

estos dispositivos que he utilizado anteriormente tienen antena ceramica (un chip adherido a la tarjeta) y necesito disponer de un conector de antena para lograr mas alcance o poder lograr la linea vista que en algunos casos me es muy dificil por no exponer el dispositivo al exterior... en mi pais encontre un modulo xbee que tiene el conector.. y es el modelo "xbee pro series2" pero para mi desgracia este dispositivo no cuenta con salidas en paralelo "8 bits" los cuales son muy faciles de configurar, solo tiene pines tx y rx para enviar y recivir datos... y estoy tratando de averiguar como controlar dispositivos utilizando estos pines... lo que me ha sido imposible.... en definitiva, se me ocurre un circuito que convierta mis señales paralelas a rs232 para entrar al modulo transmisor y un conversor rs232 a paralelo para salir del modulo receptor... 

necesito algo de su apoyo para lograrlo... ustedes conocen algun metodo o dispositivo para lograrlo??? no lo quiero hecho... solo alguna idea... 

muchas gracias por sus respuestas



salu2


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola,
Con un PIC es muy sencillo.... aunque según lo que pusiste los PICs no son sencillos para ti. Pero esta es la forma que tenes para hacerlo.
Lo que tenés que hacer para pasar de paralelo a serie es leer el puerto de entradas/salidas (entradas en este caso) o mitad de un puerto y mitad del otro (no es importante ahora), guardar los datos en una variable y enviar por el puerto serie el dato leido.
Para pasar de serie a paralelo, tenés que leer el dato serie, guardarlo en una variable, poner el puerto de entradas/salidas como salidas y escribir en dato en el puerto.
Espero que te sirva. 
Saludos


----------



## mariachy (Abr 8, 2011)

mmmm en realidad asi seria bastante faccil... por lo menos teoricamente.... muchas gracias lo intentare.... una preguntita... 

yo he programado pics un par de veces y por cuenta propia... nunca nadie me enseño nada de esos bichos... y una vez hice una rutina y funcionaba bien... lo que indica que la rutina estaba bien hecha... pero donde me descoloco el pic es que hacia bien la rutina 8 de 10 veces app entonces me quedo la sensacion de que no son muy estables... "ocupe el pic16f84a"

esa inestabilidad es propia de ese pic o todos son asi????
puedo trabajar con datos seriales con cualquier pic o me recomiendas algun modelo especifico???

muchas gracias salu2


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola, 
a que te referia con 8 al 10 veces app?
De todas formas te recomiendo el 16f628a o el 16f88 para ello


----------



## mariachy (Abr 10, 2011)

kuropatula dijo:


> Hola,
> a que te referia con 8 al 10 veces app?
> De todas formas te recomiendo el 16f628a o el 16f88 para ello


me refiero a que hacia bien la rutina 8 de 10 veces aproximadamente (app)

es estable el 16f84a... por que me recomiendas los otros? tienen alguna caracteristica especial en comun???



salu2 y gracias


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola, 
El 16F84 es un chip viejo ya, además no tiene puerto serie que es lo que necesitas y necesita un cristal externo. El 16F628A es la nueva versión de ese chip y más barato, con puerto serie y cristal interno.


----------

